# Direct/Indirect Sunlight



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

I know direct sunlight is always better, but what about when its cloudy or ambient light?  IS this still better than keeping your plants under cfls?  I am currently vegging under some cfls 24 hrs a day, but I like to move the plants onto my window sill usually.  However, its cloudy out and there is no direct sunlight.  Should I leave it under the cfls?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 3, 2008)

I would leave them under the cfls.


----------



## iClown (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the sun will always be better during the day.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2008)

As far as "intensity" is concerned, the clouded sun or ambient sunlight is far more intense.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> As far as "intensity" is concerned, the clouded sun or ambient sunlight is far more intense.



Ok, so it is better to leave it out during the day?  Isn't intensity what we are aiming for?  I guess sunlight (direct/indirect) is always better because it encompasses the whole spectrum at high intensity?

So flowering with 3-4 hours of sunlight a day and the rest with some cfls would yield pretty decent results I assume.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 3, 2008)

Please does anyone have any more input on this matter since this is the only way I will be flowering in time.  I need to know.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 3, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Ok, so it is better to leave it out during the day? Isn't intensity what we are aiming for? I guess sunlight (direct/indirect) is always better because it encompasses the whole spectrum at high intensity?
> 
> So flowering with 3-4 hours of sunlight a day and the rest with some cfls would yield pretty decent results I assume.


my scientific guess would be yes to both


----------



## 3patas (Oct 3, 2008)

Well my friend  I think that if you leave them under the light is  much better due to MJ dont like to be bother + under the light you are taking the roll of mother nature meaning you dicide when and you flower , you can flower under clf I did and with good result . Is not good to start under light and finish on the sun if you are far along due to plant is use to light , fan and  humidity your plant will enter on shock when the change take place . This is me and only my thinking you decide whats good or bad for your babys . GOOD LUCK


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 4, 2008)

3patas said:
			
		

> Well my friend  I think that if you leave them under the light is  much better due to MJ dont like to be bother + under the light you are taking the roll of mother nature meaning you dicide when and you flower , you can flower under clf I did and with good result . Is not good to start under light and finish on the sun if you are far along due to plant is use to light , fan and  humidity your plant will enter on shock when the change take place . This is me and only my thinking you decide whats good or bad for your babys . GOOD LUCK



I am using both sunlight and cfls.  This probably means it is getting more light than if just under cfls.  I am hoping with using both I would yield mcuh better bud that if only under cfls.


----------

